# Morey has lost his marbles



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I mean WTF... We gave up a TON for what? An aging soft PF who's only accomplishment as a main go to guy was going 0-12 in the playoffs?

Ugh, makes me sick.

We are losing Hayes, Scola, Martin, Picks and everything this offseason. WTF is going on?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NBA to the rescue! :laugh:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol Zing!

Still though, this is one messed up situation no matter what angle you look at it. 

What a crazy night. Now this just completly messes up the Rockets free agent outlook. Yikes!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess the Rockets would have dumped a lot of salary in this deal, but unless the plan was to suck completely I can't think of any rationale for their involvement in this trade. They were giving up as much as the Lakers were and getting a player who is not a lot better than Scola.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Diable said:


> I guess the Rockets would have dumped a lot of salary in this deal, but unless the plan was to suck completely I can't think of any rationale for their involvement in this trade. They were giving up as much as the Lakers were and getting a player who is not a lot better than Scola.


Exactly my point, this deal was a disaster for Houston. I have no idea what we were trying to accomplish by picking up Gasol.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What bothers me is our crazy turnover of players. We gave away two players that are extremely fun to watch for what can be viewed as a lateral move. I feel like players in Houston shouldn't even unpack their bags when they get here. We basically were ready to turn AB(through Dragic), KM, Scola, and a draft pick into Gasol. 

Talent beats character, of course, but when does it get to a point where no free agent wants to come here because they'll be gone in a year? Except Dalembert. ****ing Samuel Dalembert.

I will always be a Rockets fan, but stuff like this makes me less and less interested.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Don't be so quick to celebrate. The Lakers and Rockets can still make a deal. And Stern won't be able to save you from that one.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

I have lost patience with Morey after this deal/debacle. First it was firing/getting rid of Adelman and then this. I could deal with getting rid of Battier and Aaron Brooks because at least they brought back picks. Not anymore, I'm ready to start a fire Morey website.

Why would you do this trade for a past his prime Gasol??  Scola, Martin, Dragic, and a 1st rounder for a washed up Gasol??? Gasol in his PRIME was traded for Kwame Brown!! Someone tell Morey to sign Kwame and make THAT trade happen.


And seriously for what? To sign Nene?? Really??


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

How much salary could the Rockets have saved with the trade? If it allowed them to sign another all-star, that would have left us with a decent team. Scola is 31 and I think only has a couple of years left on his contract. You don't win titles with guys like Scola and Martin as your two best. You need elite talent. Gasol is a terrific player whom we could have built around.

Not saying it was a good trade -- losing Dragic and a pick (if that was the case - didn't know that bit until I read it here) is a bit much. But at present we are going nowhere.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Remember, a young Gasol took those Memphis sides with Eddie Jones, Battier, Bonzi and Stro Swift repeatedly to 50 wins and the playoffs. Admittedly they got bounced in the first round every year, but that was a less well-rounded Gasol with only role players around him. 

Again, pointless to give up too much for him, but that is the sort of player we need.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I mean if this was a Gasol from a few years ago sure. But right now, with talks starting up again it seems like we would have to give up our youth now.
I just wanted to take this short season and take our shot at a deep draft coming up


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

A team featuring Gasol and Nene isn't going anywhere especially without bigtime depth and role players surrounding them. I don't see why we are handicapping ourselves for the next four years of Gasol and Nene which at the most is going to get you the first round maybe second if you're lucky. And that's best case scenario as I think Gasol is past his prime aka getting worse and even if Nene is in his prime he's not getting better.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Basically you don't go all in for Gasol who will be 32 years old next year and Nene who will be 30 next year. You go all in for a superstar like Tmac in his prime, but not these two players. Yay let's aim for mediocrity!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

On the bright side the Morey Rebuilding Error is nearing its end.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

While I'm glad we didn't trade for Pau Gasol, this team sucks. I thought they could contend for the last playoff spot, but I doubt it now.

Lowry and Scola are really the only players of value on this team. All Martin does is score against bad teams. He literally doesn't do anything else (pass, rebound, defend, score when it matters, etc.).


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah Martin has dropped off and everyone else is just fillers. This team isnt going anywhere this year at all. Good, we need a good draft pick.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

How is Chandler Parsons looking?


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Blue said:


> How is Chandler Parsons looking?


I watched him a lot in college since he was a Gator and I like the versatility he brings with his size. He has a more all-around game. I don't think he's as quick or athletic as Chase is supposed to be, but it looks like Chandler has the starting spot now. 


And who knew? Just when I thought this team was dead they go on a little winning streak. Maybe we can compete for the last playoff spot.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Can we please tank already..............

I want to trade Scola and Martin for DPs a young promising centre and more draft picks.
Parsons is looking good but I see him as a PF. Hence lets trade Scola. 

We have way too many PFs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I was having some discussions with a friend. I came up with these 2 deals at the same time

1st trade - KMart for Beasley and Darko. I wanted to include Thabeet but I wasn't aware that he was making $5mil. WTF gave him that!?
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7nryndk

2nd trade - Scola, Bud, and Twill for Josh Smith and...... T-Mac
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=8xqg2s2


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^I like that deal... ALOT.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Both deals would have to be made, not one without the other so that a logjam could be avoided.

Lowry, Lee, Beasley, Smith, Dalembert starting

Dragic, T-Mac, Parsons, Hill, and Darko as reserves. You could swap Lee and T-Mac that won't matter, but it's at least kind of a fresh start.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmm I dont like Darko's contract. Beasley is a nice chip but not equal to Martin yet. Darko I need to see more of I guess. 

But next to JR Smith he would be amazing.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Darko's contract isn't as problematic as it's made out to be because there's a team option on the last year. As soon as the fiscal year rolls over he becomes a five million dollar expiring deal that can be used to package other players.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> 1st trade - KMart for Beasley and Darko. I wanted to include Thabeet but I wasn't aware that he was making $5mil. WTF gave him that!?


His draft position. I kinda/sorta like it. Except that Beasley's a _de facto_ UFA. So Minnesota would need to sweeten the pot a little for us taking that Darko deal off their hands.



Spaceman Spiff said:


> 2nd trade - Scola, Bud, and Twill for Josh Smith and...... T-Mac


This deal I would love. In fact, I'd love it so much that I'd probably have sex with it. However, Atnalta wants a center. Maybe they'd take Thabeet? :devil2:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> His draft position. I kinda/sorta like it. Except that Beasley's a _de facto_ UFA. So Minnesota would need to sweeten the pot a little for us taking that Darko deal off their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> This deal I would love. In fact, I'd love it so much that I'd probably have sex with it. However, Atnalta wants a center. Maybe they'd take Thabeet? :devil2:


I suggested both these moves at the same time. I wouldn't do one without the other. What's done is done however.


----------

